# Courier IMAP

## [myrddin]

Hi,

I tried to get a Webmailinterface. I use the desktop guide on gentoo.org. apache and php works but i have problems with courier-imapd. it wants a service called authdaemon, but if i try to start authdaemond etc nothing really seams to change.

errormessage on rc-update add courier-imapd default

...

NEED : can't find service "authdaemond" needed by "courier-imapd";

....

can anyone help me please

thx

tobias

----------

## trolley

This is geared towards Redhat, but might help you: http://www.tonybibbs.com/courier-howto.html.

----------

## Nitro

 *[myrddin] wrote:*   

> errormessage on rc-update add courier-imapd default
> 
> ...
> 
> NEED : can't find service "authdaemond" needed by "courier-imapd";
> ...

 

There was a minor problem with the ebuild.  It didn't copy the authdaemond  script to /etc/init.d/.  That has been fixed now.  Try rsync'ing and re-emerging.

----------

## [myrddin]

thx

now it works   :Very Happy: 

----------

